# inspiration!



## MacheteAvenue (Oct 17, 2006)

Post your FTS, or other peoples FTS that you really like ,and nature pictures!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

fine spot azureus viv 45 gl when first planted








A little more grown in


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet Nathan,

here is my 35 gallon vert for my cristos


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

There was a similar thread not to long ago...but I'm always happy to Pimp my vivs so I quote my own respone to...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/33060-favorite-viv-you-have-built.html




Dendro Dave said:


> Eh I've got a 4 way tie here, I couldnt pick...and its a good excuse to pimp my best so here we go....
> 
> (46gal bow front) First Viv ever made, after most recent Redux...
> 
> ...


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

How'd you get a Fennec fox!!!???


Oh ya, Nice tanks!!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Also here are some cool nature shots i've stumbled upon and saved...




































Notice the 2 full sized helicoptors parked next to the pool inside!!!!


























My guess is this one is "enhanced"...but there really are Biolumenecent bays and such where you can see this.







This one probably isnt photoshoped


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

boabab95 said:


> How'd you get a Fennec fox!!!???
> 
> 
> Oh ya, Nice tanks!!


Thanks!, just so we don't derail the thread... Info about her here ...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/28792-meet-echo-my-new-fox.html


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Dave, that 46g bow at the top of your post with all the water, did you keep darts in there? Or is that too much of a drowning risk?


----------



## MacheteAvenue (Oct 17, 2006)

great pictures everyone! i love that fox and the viv behind it!

i took some pictures on my walk in the park today will post them up soon

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

MichelleSG said:


> Dave, that 46g bow at the top of your post with all the water, did you keep darts in there? Or is that too much of a drowning risk?


There were never any frogs in it after that remodel, but the tank has always had a similar water setup...I only ever had adult darts of the larger species like Auratus or azuerus in there...i think it was always auratus in that tank actually but not sure its been almost a couple years since that tank saw a dart frog. I never had any problems with them and the water. But I took measures to make sure there were mutiple points where the frog could climb out easily especially in the back corners. I wouldnt be comfortable leaving froglets in that tank...but as I dont think i had a pair i never worried about it. Never saw eggs, tads, froglets...nothin. If i had, i would have pulled them.

The only time I really remember one getting in the water other then a couple times when I scared em into it while messing with the tank, is one day I was just watching one of the frogs from across the room sitting on a large fake bonsai tree that used to be the center piece in there and he just all of a sudden did a dive into the water from about a foot above. Climbed out and went about his buisness...was kinda funny.

Usually if a frog drowns its because of 1 of 3 reasons...its been scared into the water and somehow got trapped in a spot or stressed to the point it drowns itself rather then leave (though I've actually never seen this, but worried it would happen when a frog got scared into the water a time or two.) 2. its held down by another frog. (...and I have seen frogs attempt to do this, and one advantage of that tank was that while there were shorter gradual enough slopes for the frogs to get out of the water, they dropped off to steeply to quickly in most spots for one frog to ever easily trap and hold another under the water without it being able to drop into deeper water and swim away. Only saw that one time) 3. Sick animals will sometimes fall into water and drown(i've had this happen with geckos, as for darts/mantella while I've never experienced it I've heard of several people having sick frogs go off and soak in the water then they either die there, or are to weak to climb out and drown. 

The closest thing i've experienced to that is a black bassleri that disappeared for like 6 months finally reemerged a couple months after i gave up hope and stopped feeding (I of course dug through the tank several times to try and see if it was still there with no luck) But finally it popped out and I started trying to feed it but it was to far gone and only lasted 48 hours. The last day it was alive i found it soaking in the nearly empty pond section (water was barely over the gravel bottom) and am fairly certain if that pond would have been full it would have drowned probably. Not sure if was attempting to soak, fell down there and was too weak to get out without my help, or was there for no real reason...tank was very humid and well misted.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

My 18x18x24 ZooMed with a stream curving from the back right to the front.










From the top down.









The broms from left to right are: Purple Stoly, Fireball and Andy Ann


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nathan you frustrate me with that damn eyelash begonia.  Viv looks great, btw.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Julio said:


> pretty sweet Nathan,
> 
> here is my 35 gallon vert for my cristos


I don't know... it's like something is missing here... maybe you need more color or more broms, I'm just not sure... 

P.S. NICE...


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Nathan you frustrate me with that damn eyelash begonia.  Viv looks great, btw.


Lol that pic is a couple months old still YOU SHOULD SEE IT NOW !


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

sbreland said:


> I don't know... it's like something is missing here... maybe you need more color or more broms, I'm just not sure...
> 
> P.S. NICE...


Yeah Julio let's see more hardscaping detail, like a shot of the ground or underneath the broms with flash?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

lol, ok i will take some shots of that, but is just soem drift wood holding up the broms and some leaf litter, the frogs dont' really hang out at the bottom of the tank at all.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice vivariums everyone.


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

just stumbled onto this link..
Neue Seite 1

there are a lot of cool pictures on there that definitely spark some ideas


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

heres another one:
Photogalery_Teraechis

i only really liked 2 setups on this page but there are still loads of concepts explored


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Julio said:


> lol, ok i will take some shots of that, but is just soem drift wood holding up the broms and some leaf litter, the frogs dont' really hang out at the bottom of the tank at all.


Gee, I wonder why... 

Still nice!


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

this guy that made these vivs really inspired me! they are my favs ive seen!

Dart Den - View topic - 48g Bowfront Vivarium Construction Journal UPDATED 4/27/07

Dart Den - View topic - Orange Galactonotus Vivarium

My viv is pretty much just like the first one

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55153-46-gal-bowfront-viv-construction-journal-lots-pics.html


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> There was a similar thread not to long ago...but I'm always happy to Pimp my vivs so I quote my own respone to...
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/33060-favorite-viv-you-have-built.html


OMG.. what the heck is that thing with the huge ears? He's cool looking.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Julio... you should teach me out to plant broms that thrive like those.... Holy Hell! My broms die after six-eight months


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

JaredJ said:


> OMG.. what the heck is that thing with the huge ears? He's cool looking.


Thanks! 
"She" is Echo  ...A Fennec Fox. Pics and info here...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/28792-meet-echo-my-new-fox.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Jake, its not that hard, just glue them to some drift wood and they will do really well


----------

